# cheap adsl modem?



## rahul_jaiswal31 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey frnds! I want to buy really low cost adsl router cum modem.
Please suggest one.
It'll be better if can brought online
Thanks in advance


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 25, 2011)

U can try this but am not sure

eBay India: MTNL 4 Port Wireless ADSL Modem Cum Router (item 260759395581 end time 26-Apr-2011 19:27:56 IST)


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 25, 2011)

You will get a lot cheaper than 1.1K !


----------

